Ask HN: Why the black header line? (Answer: Andy Grove) - mergy
======
detaro
The black bar is sometimes added if important persons have died, in this case
Andy Grove:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11333402](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11333402)

bar-related discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11335903](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11335903)

~~~
mergy
Might be nice to make that bar linked to the entry. Just an idea.

